# Cutting his forelock.......



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

The forelock doesn't look too bad to me. If I gave someone a horse and they chopped off the forelock I would never speak to them again. Work on picking it out a little at a time and I'm sure he'll be fine.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Yeah he doesn't that high strung to me, and the forelock looks pretty tangle free. Just go about combing it like you would anything else, and because I don't think you're going to be braiding him for a hunter show any time soon you should be OK with putting a little detangler in it just to help you out. The key words here are A LITTLE. We don't want detangler anywhere near a mane as a general rule, so when you have to use some use it sparingly.

Good luck with your horse!!


----------



## gunit1400 (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks for your input. It doesn't look bad in the pic, but it is really bad at the roots, real close to his head. Two real big mats about the size of you thumb. Can you recommend anything to lubricate with. I don't want to cut it, but I didn't see any real alternative to getting them out. Guess I was worried it would aggravate the heck out of him.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Try WD-40. Work from the end to the root.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

kevinshorses said:


> Try WD-40. Work from the end to the root.


Lol :lol:

You can also try Show Sheen which is a spray. Vetrolin shine, cowboy magic, etc also make a liquid detangler that is very good for stuff like mats.


----------



## PonderosaMiniatures (Oct 2, 2009)

I think his forelock is fine, it looks thin enough to comb out, a little at a time, But he sure does have a neck on him..doesnt he....wow....cant wait ti hear about the first ride


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

Haha! Is there anything WD-40 can't do?
Try getting a handful of leave in conditoner and put that in it and leave it for 10 minutes or so and then get your comb and start from the bottom and work your way up gently.
That's what I do for my gelding's dredlocks. I get them all out and they're back in 20 minutes!
I got a spray bottle and mixed a squirt of leave in UV protective conditioner and mixed the rest of the bottle with water and sprayed that on lightly and it works wonders.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I use baby oil when my horses get mats in their hair. A forelock that has been cut will grow back, but it generally grows back very slowly. He is a very handsome boy and congrats on getting back into horses.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

I usually use the Cowboy Magic Detangler..Works great. had a filly that had a softball size tangle in her tail and I thought this is hopeless but the stuff is wonderfull..Better than Show Sheen anyday..


----------



## rider4life (Jan 7, 2010)

I opt for the WD40, too. Many stories of success in detangling. 

*Words of caution*--anything you use that is in spray form, first spray into your hand or fingers, then apply. Head or eye area such as forelock isn't the best place to spray anything--he may not like the sound, feel, or you could risk getting some in his eyes!

Handsome fellow--congratulations and have fun!!!!


----------



## gunit1400 (Dec 27, 2009)

Much thanks to you all on the great suggestions, and the wonderful compliments on War. I can't wait to ride him, but I am gonna take it slowly.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

kevinshorses said:


> Try WD-40. Work from the end to the root.


Not that close to the eyes please!

Try Johnson's no more tears. Horse stuff is good - but spendy!


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

First of all, I would like to both congratulate you on re-entering the horse world and secondly congratulate you on having such a lovely boy.

Secondly I would recommend that you use baby oil to loosen up the matts and gently work them out over a period of time.


----------



## gunit1400 (Dec 27, 2009)

thank you all so much. I think I'm going to try and work on him a little this weekend when the weather changes a little for the better around here.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I bet I am not the only one that was expecting burrs and a forelock that looked hard and stiff. I kept looking at your pictures because I thought maybe some were before she got matted up and then my next thought was I bet the wrong pictures were posted because this forelock looks pretty darn good. Not sure why cutting it off would even be considered.


----------



## gunit1400 (Dec 27, 2009)

As I said in an earlier post, at the roots of his forelock there are two mats that are the size of your thumbs. I failed to post a close up picture of the area referenced, therefore it was my mistake. From a distance his forelock looks real nice. But when I pull it up, i can see those two huge mats. Again, my mistake for not posting close up pictures. Thank you to all who gave the advice I was seeking........


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Mane 'n Tail has a whole line of products that you can use on horses or humans. I use the same shampoo, conditioner, detangler, and hair straightener as my horses lol xD. The detangler might work....it works pretty well on my and my horses' hair lol


----------



## gunit1400 (Dec 27, 2009)

thank you equiniphile, I have seen mane 'n tail products. I may have to give it a try........


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

soak it thoroughly in baby oil....

a detangler may work as well

hes very lovely


----------



## gunit1400 (Dec 27, 2009)

thank you jody111.......I have seen the baby oil suggestion a couple times, so I think I'll give that a try first.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

One thing about trying the baby oil is that if it doesn't work, you weren't out much money and you can still use it in the house too. 

Regardless of what you use though, it will take some time to pick them out. I spent about 3 hours straight working a mat out of my Belgian's tail.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

gunit1400 said:


> thank you equiniphile, I have seen mane 'n tail products. I may have to give it a try........


No problem


----------



## Sallyhat (Aug 23, 2021)

I know this is late, but I'm reading it now so maybe others will. Coconut oil worked beautifully on a tail that was thickly matted around the dock. Really cheap as well!


----------



## cloudismyhorse (Dec 14, 2020)

gunit1400 said:


> Thanks for your input. It doesn't look bad in the pic, but it is really bad at the roots, real close to his head. Two real big mats about the size of you thumb. Can you recommend anything to lubricate with. I don't want to cut it, but I didn't see any real alternative to getting them out. Guess I was worried it would aggravate the heck out of him.


I highly recommend cowboy magic it works great !


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

This thread has been closed (Started in 2010).


----------

